# To All Nonresident WV Hunters



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

If you are a nonresident who hunts in WV, you may want to keep track of the following proposed bill..

*Senate Bill No. 116


(By Senators Love and Barnes)


____________


[Introduced January 9, 2008; referred to the Committee on Natural Resources.]


____________





A BILL to amend and reenact §20-2-42d of the Code of West Virginia, 1931, as amended, relating to requiring nonresident applicants for hunting licenses to provide proof they are holders in good standing of equivalent hunting licenses in their resident states prior to being eligible for a nonresident hunting license in this state.

Be it enacted by the Legislature of West Virginia:
That §20-2-42d of the Code of West Virginia, 1931, as amended, be amended and reenacted to read as follows:
ARTICLE 2. WILDLIFE RESOURCES.
§20-2-42d. Class E nonresident hunting and trapping license.
A Class E license is a nonresident hunting and trapping license and entitles the licensee to hunt and trap all legal species of wild animals and wild birds in all counties of the state except as prohibited by rules of the Director or Natural Resources Commission and except when other licenses, stamps or permits are required. The fee for the license is one hundred ten dollars. This is a base license and does not require the purchase of a prerequisite license to participate in the activities specified in this section, except as noted: [/U]Provided, That no license may be issued under the provisions of this section to any nonresident who does not first provide sufficient proof that he or she is a holder in good standing of an equivalent and valid hunting license issued by his or her resident state. The division shall propose rules for legislative approval in accordance with the provisions of article three, chapter twenty-nine-a of this code to provide guidelines to determine that sufficient proof exists that the nonresident applicant holds a license in his or her state of residence.


NOTE: The purpose of this bill is to require nonresident applicants for hunting licenses to provide proof they are holders in good standing of equivalent hunting licenses in their resident states prior to being eligible for a nonresident hunting license in this state.

Strike-throughs indicate language that would be stricken from the present law, and underscoring indicates new language that would be added.
*
*********************************************************
If I don't get the underlining correct on the above, here's what being added:  "Provided, That no license may be issued under the provisions of this section to any nonresident who does not first provide sufficient proof that he or she is a holder in good standing of an equivalent and valid hunting license issued by his or her resident state. The division shall propose rules for legislative approval in accordance with the provisions of article three, chapter twenty-nine-a of this code to provide guidelines to determine that sufficient proof exists that the nonresident applicant holds a license in his or her state of residence." 

Is there any other state that has a similar law?

Personally I think this sucks.  We own land in WV, but have to buy a nonresident license because we don't live there AND if this bill passes will also have to buy a license in our home state. Why don't they just say "nonresidents are not welcomed here to hunt " because thats what it sounds like to me. Basically I'm going to be forced to buy two licenses, one that I won't be using just to be able to hunt in WV. 

How do you guys feel on this issue??

Thanks for letting me vent,

Lori


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Many states allow you to get a current NR hunting license by showing proof that you've had you're home states license or a hunter education card. 

This is a feel good legislation, but a hunter education card or proof that you've HAD a license in your home state within the last two years would be better legislation IF YOU HAD TO HAVE LEGISLATION AT ALL.

Aloha..  :beer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Many states require that you hold a home state license, current or from the previous season, in order to purchase a NR license. I had to show my license and bow stamp in order to hunt in Montana this fall.

Our resident license is less that $30. I always purchase one, as I hunt other than my own property, so it's no big deal. I can't imagine your home state's resident license cost much more than ours.. :noidea: :wink:


----------

